# Just got married and he wants to go to a strip club



## michelle1121 (Sep 21, 2012)

We just got married 10 days ago. We didn't even get a honeymoon and this weekend is our first time away from my kids alone since our wedding night. What does he want to do? A Strip club with me! and then a sleazy sex hotel. He's always talking about bringing others into the bedroom and now this. He knows how I am and I'd never be ok with that. Am I over reacting? Shouldn't he be satisfied with me considering we JUST got married? I mean, why would I want to go see strippers with my new husband....


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

You married him knowing he had these requests?


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Wow. That's pretty messed up. Is it too late to get an annulment?


----------



## michelle1121 (Sep 21, 2012)

this is the first time he ever suggested a strip club.. and I've told him no one else will never be in our bedroom... lately after marriage he is bringing it up again. He wants to bring another man in for me.. which I would never want. I don't get it....


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

He will continue to ask and you will continue to say no until 1) he pouts and you can't handle his sulking and it ruins your marriage or 2) he talks you into it and you do it for him, hate yourself, and leave your marriage or 3) you say no, he gets angry, you resent him, someone cheats and it ruins your marriage.

It's really not a good situation. Maybe you can get it annulled? Therapy?


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

You need to put the brakes on this. Tell him in no uncertain terms that you will NOT be married to someone who wants to bring any third party into the bedroom, and that you mean it, and that if he isn't satisfied with that you would like to know NOW.

Why oh why didn't you do that BEFORE you got married?!?!


----------



## michelle1121 (Sep 21, 2012)

I thought I made it very clear... he would just say "oh maybe someday you'll consider it" and I would just tell him to forget about it... lately he insists that he's going to make it happen.


----------



## TigerTank (Jun 25, 2012)

Did he bring up the strip club before you were married where he expressed interest in it? 

A similar situation occurred with my wife and I but it wasn't until well after we were married. I had never been to a strip club and she had been. She agreed to it early in the relationship but I chose to wait. Once we were married she refused and said she was my strip club. Her saying that to me helped a lot. I wasn't seeing how much it bothered her after we were married.

Have you maybe tried dancing for him or giving him a lap dance? If you both want it that's one thing but you shouldn't feel pressured. 

Maybe ask him what he is looking for from it and let him know why you don't feel comfortable with it. If you try and talk about it he should be willing to listen. Don't ignore it though. I made the mistake of not talking about a lot things and it caused problems in the marriage.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Did you tell him what the consequences will be if he doesn't drop it for good?


----------



## michelle1121 (Sep 21, 2012)

He may have mentioned it early on and I probably told him no. It certainly isn't an issue of boredom in our bedroom. I want sex more than he does and do whatever he wants to do or try..... I'm 15 years younger than him, a model, and recently got the fake DD boobs he wanted. Seriously what more does he want...


----------



## michelle1121 (Sep 21, 2012)

Oh I told him how I feel.. my concern is that he is going to start cheating on my just like my ex did. My ex was a sex addict and now I'm worried I've found myself another one.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Ya know, considering he doesn't like your kids and cheated on you just a couple of months ago, I am wondering what more you want him to do to you before you get out. Hit you? Or has he done that too??


----------



## TigerTank (Jun 25, 2012)

michelle1121 said:


> It certainly isn't an issue of boredom in our bedroom. I want sex more than he does and do whatever he wants to do or try..... I'm 15 years younger than him, a model, and recently got the fake DD boobs he wanted.


This sounds like a respect issue and he's trying to take advantage. There is no reason any man should make a demand like that when you hear the statement "I want sex more than he does and do whatever he wants to do or try".

He really should be open to listening to you and respect what you say. If he isn't willing to listen I would be concerned why and ask.


----------



## michelle1121 (Sep 21, 2012)

no he does not hit me.. maybe I just keep thinking things will get better.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Why would they get better??


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

OMG

I think you seriously need to re-evaluate this marriage!

Do not pass Go
Do not open wedding gifts
To not have unprotected sex with this man

Find someone who just wants YOU
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Emerald (Aug 2, 2012)

michelle1121 said:


> I thought I made it very clear... he would just say "oh maybe someday you'll consider it" and I would just tell him to forget about it... lately he insists that he's going to make it happen.


Then you should "insist" on an annullment. You said you look like a model with double d's, so you should have no problem finding a more "vanilla" husband.


----------

